

Career Advice NeededJob offer from company using Coldfusion and no version ctrl - joejoejoe3

I have a junior developer job offer for a company that promises career training, challenging projects and development autonomy. They are a leader in their field and have over 200 employees. They are in a desirable downtown location and hire people around my age (just out of school).<p>The only thing is that they don&#x27;t use version control and their stack is Coldfusion. The company doesn&#x27;t have a test database either.
Would you sign on to get the immediate programming autonomy or pass for a more stable company?
======
liquidcool
IMO, if you're a junior developer you don't want autonomy, you want guidance
and mentoring from fantastic senior programmers. I didn't realize it at the
time, but that was a big win when I started my career.

Also, I managed a ColdFusion team. I didn't want to use it, but the company
chose it before I took over because it was easy for non-programmers to pick
up. Not coincidentally, I was managing developers with way more experience
because I had more good practices in me after 2 years at JPL than most in that
team. Smart, wonderful people! Just not serious coders.

Bottom line, find a company who's development team impresses you and learn
from them.

------
duncan_bayne
_I have a junior developer job offer for a company that promises ...
development autonomy._

That is clearly a lie, because they're still using CF with no version control.

------
slater
CF - No.

No version control - No.

What were their justifications for all that?

